# shimming



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok here the thing i have Carrera 1/32 slot cars that are shimable my problem is on my BMW Z4 i have 3 shimes on the front magnet and 2 shimes on the rear magnet if i add the 3rd shime to the rear it drags and the car doesnt move just have tire spin what do i do to get the rear as close to the track with out draging and i have also changed the rear tires to maxxtrac m20 silcone tires the car holds the track pretty well but it could be better i think.any ideas? thank you


----------

